# JAWOHL! Aufbau GT Lightning - ZUM FAHREN !



## tomasius (26. August 2008)

Willkommen im Thread "Ich baue mal wieder ein Rad zum Fahren auf!"

Nach dem Schönwetter- Xizang 







folgt nun also das Schlechtwetter- Lightning! 







Der Aufbau soll wie folgt aussehen:

1. Nach Möglichkeit keine NOS Teile (habe allerdings kaum gebrauchte Teile) 
2. Federgabel (Hoeckle hatte Mitleid!) 
3. No Shimano (Avid, Sram) 
4. Bunt (Rot und Blau) 
5. Deadline 30.11.2008  

Mal sehen, vielleicht werde ich mir mal einen schönen Steuersatz von Chris King gönnen. 

Hier mal ein lustiges Zusammenstecken:


























Für die bisher gesammelten Nicht- NOS Teile möchte ich mich bei folgenden Leuten bedanken: 

RS SID: hoeckle
Race Face: ketterechts
Kettenblätter: mini.tom
Avid 1D: Stefan
Rest: ebay

Möglicherweise wird es aber auch anders kommen. Alternativ stelle ich mir einen schlichten Aufbau mit schwarzen Teilen vor.
















Stay tuned

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. August 2008)

Ich persönlich finde die Bunte Variante schöner.
Aber Dir muß es gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (26. August 2008)

hi tom 
ich würde ihn nicht ganz so bunt machen - bleib bei einer farbe - entweder rot oder blau oder doch grün oder gold  schwere entscheidung - kannste nichts poliertes dranschrauben 
gute nacht und gute besserung 
mfg
tom


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

bei dem schlichten schönen Rahmen: Auf gar keinen Fall bunt...


----------



## Syborg (27. August 2008)

Ich finde die Farbkombination Grau, Rot und Blau gar nicht schlecht. Ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## Ketterechts (27. August 2008)

Hmm

Also so bunt gefällt mir das net so richtig . Wenn Farbe , dann möglichst nur eine , die aber dann natürlich satt .

Ich persönlich würde den schwarz-grauen Aufbau am besten finden und zwar schwarz glänzend und modern zu grau matt und alt .

Meine zweitliebste Aufbauvariante wäre eine grün-graue - wäre mal was anderes .

Bin gespannt.

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. August 2008)

Hi Tom,

du hattest doch sonst immer so ein stilsicheres Händchen.....warum jetzt bunt????????????????????? Das passt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht zu dem matten Finish! Aber ist ja Dein Rad!

Ach ja, noch was: Bau a boor gscheite Gombonenten dro, dann ko ma des Ding a gscheit fohrn! .

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!

VG
Peter


----------



## kingmoe (27. August 2008)

Nimm nur Blau, so wie oben, ist es echt übel. Du machst das schon


----------



## Manni1599 (27. August 2008)

Schwarz glänzend. 

Ich weiss, das es schön wird.


----------



## bofh (27. August 2008)

Wenn bunt, dann nur blau. Das ist nicht so aufdringlich wie das Rot.
Bin ja mal gespannt, wie's fertig aussieht.

E.


----------



## versus (27. August 2008)

könnte bunt schon was werden. allerdings habe ICH mich beim türkisen zaskar dann ja auch dagegen entschieden - und das will was heissen.
blau fände ich sehr spannend, denn rot hat ja jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (27. August 2008)

bitte gern geschehen, war ja ein tausch und hat mein xizang bunt gemacht...

möchte dir den elan nicht nehmen, aber die schwarz-titane version hast du ja schon und so zirkusbunt ist nicht wirklich schön! ich würde ja nur ein paar golddene akzente setzten wie ck steuersatz, sattelklemme, befestigungsschraube vom x.o schaltwerk, ggfs güldene naben und den rest wie sattelstütze und vorbau schwarz. den goldenen answer rizer hast du ja schon verweigert....  

wie auch immer, werde dich dann beim nächsten treffen wieder in die schei$$e reiten.... 

gute besserung und viel spaß beim aufbau...


----------



## versus (27. August 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> rizer hast du ja schon verweigert....



*zu recht ! ! !*


----------



## dr.juggles (27. August 2008)

schwarz und ein paar dunkelblaue teile sähen bestimmt klasse aus!


----------



## zaskar-le (27. August 2008)

Toller Rahmen!

Nicht blau, sondern turquoise


----------



## tofu1000 (27. August 2008)

Also diese blau-rot Kombination finde ich seehr grenzwertig...
Meine Favoriten wären:
titan - elox-grün
titan - elox-gülden
titan - schwarz glänzend

Aber, wie schon oft gesagt, ich hab keine Angst dass das Bike hässlich wird....


----------



## tomasius (27. August 2008)

> Möglicherweise wird es aber auch anders kommen. Alternativ stelle ich mir einen schlichten Aufbau mit schwarzen Teilen vor.



Es wird definitiv anders kommen!   Ich werde nur schwarze Teile verbauen.

Der bunte Aufbau war wohl Folge meines fiebrigen Zustands.





Nun also wieder so richtig schön konservativ! 
















Der schwarze Avid Vorbau ist schon bestellt, die Single Digit 7 werden folgen, die roten Race Face gehen nächste Woche zum Pulverbeschichter.

Bei der Suche nach einer schwarzen Stütze in 27,4 bin ich noch ratlos.  - Thomson, Shannon?

Gibt es Meinungen zu diesem TI Lenker ?






http://cgi.ebay.com/08-MOSSO-Titanium-Handlebar-25-4-x-580mm-Flat-MTB-160g_W0QQitemZ350088778598QQihZ022QQcategoryZ106952QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Und ein schwarzes Schaltwerk brauche ich noch. No Shimano! 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. August 2008)

feigling 



tomasius schrieb:


> Gibt es Meinungen zu diesem TI Lenker ?



poliert und darum: NEIN ! 



tomasius schrieb:


> Und ein schwarzes Schaltwerk brauche ich noch. No Shimano!



bleibt ja nur sram - gabs das 9.0 nicht mal in schwarz?
wäre dazu noch leicht und funktioniert super. allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob du mit plaste zurecht kommst


----------



## tomasius (27. August 2008)

> feigling



Vorsicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Den Ti Lenker kann man doch nachbehandeln. 






Sram 9.0? - Plaste kommt nicht in Frage.  

Also doch Sram X.7? 











Mein Ex-GT hatte ich seinerzeit mit diesen Komponenten aufgebaut.






BTW: Was daraus eigentlich geworden ist? Er ist damals hier im Forum gelandet. 

Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (27. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Bei der Suche nach einer schwarzen Stütze in 27,4 bin ich noch ratlos.  - Thomson, Shannon?



Endlich mal jemand mit dem gleichen Problem wie ich 
Eindeutig Thomson! Wirkt nicht so aufdringlich durch den sehr zurückhaltenden Schriftzug, die kleine Shannon will mehr im Mittelpunkt stehen. Könnte sogar sein, dass ich zuhause noch eine schwarze rumfliegen habe (oder habe ich die schon verkauft? Kann mich grad nicht erinnern). Solltest Du Interesse haben, gib mir kurz ein Zeichen, dann wühle ich mal.

P.S. Das schwarz steht dem Lightning sehr gut.


----------



## versus (27. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Vorsicht!



komm, trau dich 







tomasius schrieb:


> Den Ti Lenker kann man doch nachbehandeln.



  




tomasius schrieb:


> Sram 9.0? - Plaste kommt nicht in Frage.
> 
> Also doch Sram X.7?



am x.7 dürfte aber auch jede menge plaste verbaut sein, oder täusche ich mich da. ich dachte es wäre nur der käfig aus alu


----------



## hoeckle (27. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Vorsicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




den lenker schickst du mir, ich bieg ihn mir dann zurecht und du kannst meinen white geradeklopfen.... mann,mann,mann....


lieber tom, wenn du ne x7 verbaust wirst du 1. zwangsenteignet und 2. niemals nicht aufgenommen....

nimm gefälligst ne x9 da bleibst du auf xt niveau  ah nee zuviel kunststoff (so heist das hier im westen) , x.o. is eh nix für dich....

dann wohl sachs quarz.....


----------



## tomasius (27. August 2008)

@versus:

Möglichkeit 1:






Möglichkeit 2:










> am x.7 dürfte aber auch jede menge plaste verbaut sein, oder täusche ich mich da. ich dachte es wäre nur der käfig aus alu



Wirklich?  Dadurch kommt zumindest das Thema Leichtbau ins Spiel.  - Ich finde übrigens, dass Plaste besser als Plastik klingt. 

@hoeckle:



> lieber tom, wenn du ne x7 verbaust wirst du 1. zwangsenteignet und 2. niemals nicht aufgenommen....



Sollte ich das riskieren? Natürlich nicht!

Habe daher gerade folgendes Teilchen bestellt:






Allerdings kommt nun wieder die Farbe Rot ins Spiel! 

Ich baue dann wohl besser mal im stillen Kämmerlein weiter! 

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (27. August 2008)

dafür bist du vieeeeel zu geizig. im übrigen hatte er im januar nur noch ein paar aus der ersten serie.... aber danke für die erinnerung....


----------



## tomasius (5. September 2008)

@hoeckle:

Unsere AVID SAAGO Vorbauten sind gestern angekommen! - Schöne Teile! 







Und die Frage nach passenden Bremshebeln ist hiermit auch geklärt.






Tom


----------



## versus (5. September 2008)

toooooohooooom,

mach bitte einen zweiten satz decals klar


----------



## hoeckle (5. September 2008)

wie, hä, was... sag nicht das du....

edithsagt: herzlichen glückwunsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (5. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wie, hä, was... sag nicht das du....



doch er hat jetzt auch ein Lightning - es gibt tage da gewinnen nur die anderen 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (5. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mach bitte einen zweiten satz decals klar



 
Seeeehr schöne Sache, Glückwunsch!


----------



## hoeckle (5. September 2008)

titan scheint hoch infektiös zu sein.... 







@tomasius:

fein, müssen wir nächste woche mal skypen...


----------



## versus (5. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wie, hä, was... sag nicht das du....
> 
> edithsagt: herzlichen glückwunsch...



doooch, ich habe...



mini.tom schrieb:


> doch er hat jetzt auch ein Lightning - es gibt tage da gewinnen nur die anderen
> mfg
> tom



als der betrag dann so reduziert wurde, konnte ich nicht mehr anders 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Seeeehr schöne Sache, Glückwunsch!



danke!


----------



## versus (5. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> titan scheint hoch infektiös zu sein....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scheint echt so, vielleicht hätte ich bei christoph das matte bianchi nicht so fest streicheln sollen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (5. September 2008)

Glückwunsch Volker
Ich glaube das ich 2009 auch ins Titangeschäft einsteigen werde!


----------



## versus (6. September 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Volker
> Ich glaube das ich 2009 auch ins Titangeschäft einsteigen werde!



danke! das kann ich soweit nur empfehlen


----------



## tomasius (7. September 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Was habe ich hier wieder verpasst!  Ich hatte doch nur davor gewarnt, dass es kein Xizang ist. 

@verus: Glückwunsch! Der Preis ist wirklich mehr als verlockend gewesen. Mein Lightnnig war leider etwas teurer. - Ich hatte den Verkäufer übrigens darauf hingewiesen, dass es kein Xizang ist. Der Preisnachlass geht also auf mich zurück, oder?  

Und nun ab in den Teuto! 

Tom


----------



## versus (7. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Verkäufer übrigens darauf hingewiesen, dass es kein Xizang ist. Der Preisnachlass geht also auf mich zurück, oder?



dann wird mir einiges klar - danke, das gibt eine toblerone extra    

der rahmen ist übrigens schon unterwegs 

pläne für den aufbau gibt es auch schon:
sobald das lightning unversehrt angekommen ist wird das gelbe zaskar zerlegt und im verkaufs-thread angeboten (es gibt allerdings schon einen interessenten mit vorkaufsrecht ) 
allerdings soll das gute stück schwarz/grau und absolut gebrauchstauglich werden. d.h. die roten teile am zaskar müssen umverteilt, eingelagert, oder ggf. auch verkauft werden. 

die fox könnte ganz gut zum matt grauen rahmen passen und ist im einsatz einfach eine der besten 80mm gabeln, die ich je hatte.
falls das farblich nicht passt, gibts eben eine silberne, oder schwarze sid.

ansonsten entweder die sram 9.0 sl (carbon-optik) schaltgruppe mit avid sd 7.0 bremsen und avid sd ti hebeln (da würden dann noch ein paar kurbeln fehlen), oder eben die komplette xtr (952) gruppe, die momentan noch dasx i2k ziert.

lenker, stütze, vorbau syncros, bis mir was spannenderes in die finger kommt. 

laufräder hügi / 517 

mussmalsehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (9. September 2008)

@versus:

Glückwunsch zum Taiwan Titan! 







DECALS SIND IN ARBEIT ! 

Habe heute Lightning und Xizang Aufkleber bekommen. Leider werden sie aber ihrem Namen nicht mehr gerecht. - Allerdings habe ich da schon eine Idee! 






Ach ja, hoeckles Puls steigt immer, wenn ich die Bezeichnung SRAM X7 erwähne. Warum nur?  Besorg mir einfach ein schwarzes Precision oder Paul und gut ist. 

Der Aufbau wird sich leider mal wieder etwas verzögern. Ich muss bald in den Urlaub fahren. 






Tom


----------



## hoeckle (9. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ach ja, hoeckles Puls steigt immer, wenn ich die Bezeichnung SRAM X7 erwähne. Warum nur?  Besorg mir einfach ein schwarzes Precision oder Paul und gut ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


 

jaja, wem der horizont bei NOS M 730 endet....


guggst du da: nur in schwarz....

http://www.sub-4.de/1195845.htm

mitn büsch´n blingbling

http://www.sub-4.de/1457962.htm 


oder gar

http://www.sub-4.de/1592039.htm

ach neee kein kunststoff....

hach, sollte da nicht die liebste alleine fahren......? 

wünsch euch schönen urlaub


----------



## Janikulus (9. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich *muss* bald in den Urlaub fahren.
> 
> 
> Tom



du armer 

gibt es dann zu den blauen Decals auch die passenden GT Schriftzüge?


----------



## versus (9. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @versus:
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Taiwan Titan!



danke! 



tomasius schrieb:


> DECALS SIND IN ARBEIT !



danke danke!



tomasius schrieb:


> Ach ja, hoeckles Puls steigt immer, wenn ich die Bezeichnung SRAM X7 erwähne. Warum nur?  Besorg mir einfach ein schwarzes Precision oder Paul und gut ist.



wie der wohl erst steigen wird wenn er die fox in meinem lightning sieht 



tomasius schrieb:


> Der Aufbau wird sich leider mal wieder etwas verzögern. Ich muss bald in den Urlaub fahren.



na dann mal viel spass


----------



## tomasius (9. September 2008)

@hoeckle:



> jaja, wem der horizont bei NOS M 730 endet....



Du bist sehr, sehr gemein! 

Deinen Tipp habe ich aber beherzigt:






 - Gerade bestellt und Urlaub storniert. 

@janikulus:



> gibt es dann zu den blauen Decals auch die passenden GT Schriftzüge?



Ja, sie sind in Arbeit! 

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (9. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wie der wohl erst steigen wird wenn er die fox in meinem lightning sieht


 
hat sie LO ???

aber da bin ich ja schlimmeres gewöhnt. wo hab ich´s nur,hmmm, nee da nicht, da auch nicht... moment bin gleich wieder da....









































































ahhh, in einem unaufgräumten haushalt kommt nix weg....


da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ahhh, in einem unaufgräumten haushalt kommt nix weg....



das war gemein und aus dem zusammenhang gerissen ! 

this means war:


----------



## tomasius (9. September 2008)

Da trete ich doch gerne mal nach! 

Mr. White Glove!  






Und hier noch das korrigierte Bild...  






Tom


----------



## oliversen (9. September 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

erstmal herzlichen Glueckwunsch an versus zum vierten Forums Lightning. Dann moechte ich noch tomasiaus einen schoenen Urlaub wuenschen und auch die Hand heben wenn es um Lightning decals geht. 
Machst du bitte auch einen Satz fuer mich mit?

Danke im voraus

oliversen


----------



## hoeckle (9. September 2008)

@versus

okokok....!  


@tom

was viel schlimmer ist, sind diese gigantischen augenringe... weisst du auch woher die stammen? 
entstanden, in voll sorgevoller gedanken durchwachter nacht, um das arme xizang, musste ich doch am morgen umgehend zur tat und damit das leise "hilfe, bitte, hilf mir...." endlich aus meinem kopf zu bannen.....


----------



## tomasius (10. September 2008)

Good news! 

@versus, zaskar-le, oliversen:






@hoeckle:



> was viel schlimmer ist, sind diese gigantischen augenringe... weisst du auch woher die stammen?



Keine Ahnung!  Hattest du nicht die ganze Nacht mein Xizang angestarrt und es gestreichelt? 

Tom


----------



## versus (10. September 2008)

huuuiiii... fade! geil!

ich hatte eh schon kurz über blaues elox nachgedacht, es dann aber wieder verworfen.

aber mit den decals...


----------



## kingmoe (10. September 2008)

Glückwunsch! Ein Lightning in 19" oder 20" wäre noch mal was...

Aber die Klemme machst du noch richtig rum, oder 



versus schrieb:


>


----------



## versus (11. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!



danke 



kingmoe schrieb:


> Aber die Klemme machst du noch richtig rum, oder



sobald ich es in händen halte wird das korrigiert


----------



## versus (12. September 2008)

das w.e. ist trotz schlechten wetters gerettet: 
es war heute ein abholschein der post im briefkasten


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

da es heute den ganzen tag geregnet hat, habe ich mich tief in der werkstatt vergraben und herausgekommen ist das hier. ein für meine sonstige farbwahl fast trister, aber absolut funktionaler aufbau, den ich jetzt schon liebe :

gt lightning 18"
fox float 80 (passt super zum matten ti-rahmen)
mavic crossmax ceramic ´99
conti explorer suso/pro 2,1 (werden noch getauscht)
xtr 950/952 antrieb/schaltung/bremsen
xt bremshebel
jagwire stahlflex züge und hüllen
syncros stütze, vorbau, lenker
oury griffe
selle italia slr sattel
time atac alium pedale
ringle bottlecage

10,1kg





















ich denke das ist eine richtige fahrmaschine und freue mich wie bolle auf die erste ausfahrt   
decals kommen wohl auch noch irgendwann, aber so nackig finde ich es eigentlich auch sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)




----------



## zaskar-le (13. September 2008)

...ist das erste Radl seit langem, was mir auch ohne Decals sehr gut gefällt!

Auch in diesem Thread nochmals Glückwunsch - Volltreffer!!


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

auch hier nochmal: danke, danke ;-)!

evtl. werde ich mal die unterrohr-sticker ausprobieren. da hätte ich sogar noch einen satz auf halde.


----------



## hoeckle (14. September 2008)

klasse volkerein wirklich schönes rad 

und die gabel passt ganz hervorragend. und wenn noch die decals vom tom da sind....

viel spaß bei der ersten ausfahrt. weisst du mehr zum 27. + 28. in zrh?


----------



## Ketterechts (14. September 2008)

Absolut 

Super Aufbau - speziel die Gabel passt super und meine Vorliebe für die 950er XTR kann ich garnicht oft genug betonen - ganz grosse Klasse


----------



## cleiende (14. September 2008)

Fein gemacht, Understatement pur - aber dennoch mag ich Titan eher in Hochglanz.


----------



## kingmoe (14. September 2008)

Geile Schleuder! 
Ich habe ja schon öfter betont, dass das Lightning einer der letzten zwei, drei Rahmen ist, die mich überhaupt noch reizen würden. Schöner, schnörkelloser Aufbau, bis auf den Klapp-Vorbau und den Flaschenhalter auch für mich perfekt!


----------



## versus (14. September 2008)

danke für die blumen. ich bin auch ganz hin und weg. leider liess das wetter heute keine probefahrt zu.



hoeckle schrieb:


> klasse volkerein wirklich schönes rad
> 
> und die gabel passt ganz hervorragend. und wenn noch die decals vom tom da sind....
> 
> viel spaß bei der ersten ausfahrt. weisst du mehr zum 27. + 28. in zrh?



das mit der gabel war echt ein glücksfall. wenn sie jetzt noch lockout hätte 

auf die decals bin ich sehr gespannt! vom 27./28. weiss ich auch noch nicht mehr, vielleicht muss man sich doch mal in dem einängerforum anmelden. da ist scheinbar alles kommuniziert.



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Absolut
> 
> Super Aufbau - speziel die Gabel passt super und meine Vorliebe für die 950er XTR kann ich garnicht oft genug betonen - ganz grosse Klasse



ich freue mich auch sehr darüber, dass die 950er endlich am richtigen rad ist 



cleiende schrieb:


> Fein gemacht, Understatement pur - aber dennoch mag ich Titan eher in Hochglanz.



dachte ich bisher auch, aber hast du das matte finish schon mal live gesehen? auch seeehr schön, wobei das polierte xizang natürlich schon ein traum ist



kingmoe schrieb:


> Geile Schleuder!
> Ich habe ja schon öfter betont, dass das Lightning einer der letzten zwei, drei Rahmen ist, die mich überhaupt noch reizen würden. Schöner, schnörkelloser Aufbau, bis auf den Klapp-Vorbau und den Flaschenhalter auch für mich perfekt!



mit dem flaschenhalter bin ich auch nur so 80% glücklich. vielleicht versuche ich es mal nur mit dem h2o-winkel und lasse den unteren teil weg. was hast du nur immer gegen den klapp-syncros   

vielleicht gibts irgendwann eine garnitur thomson, oder tune (damit käme ich dann unter die 10kg ), aber nur vielleicht...


----------



## hoeckle (14. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> auf die decals bin ich sehr gespannt! vom 27./28. weiss ich auch noch nicht mehr, vielleicht muss man sich doch mal in dem einängerforum anmelden. da ist scheinbar alles kommuniziert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wenn du reinkommst....!!! da ist ja aufnahmesperre...
musst einfach mal ums eck gehen, da wird dir geholfen...


genau, klappsyncros ist cool (wie alle anderen dieser bauart auch), lassen sich damit super gg andere austauschen ohne das gerödel am lenker abbauen zu müssen und für *RIZER* optimal...



schau doch mal nach den maxxis flyweiht schläuchen, da hast du vlt die 100g schon drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wenn du reinkommst....!!! da ist ja aufnahmesperre...



mit dem herrn ums eck als referenz sollte das kein problem sein. der will mich ja eh anfixen (ein tolles wortspiel merke ich gerade) 



hoeckle schrieb:


> genau, klappsyncros ist cool (wie alle anderen dieser bauart auch), lassen sich damit super gg andere austauschen ohne das gerödel am lenker abbauen zu müssen und für *RIZER* optimal...



richtig. ausserdem gibts die nicht-klapp meist nicht in matt.



hoeckle schrieb:


> schau doch mal nach den maxxis flyweiht schläuchen, da hast du vlt die 100g schon drin...



habe ich schon auf der liste. 



hoeckle schrieb:


> ...und für *RIZER* optimal...


----------



## kingmoe (14. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mit dem flaschenhalter bin ich auch nur so 80% glücklich. vielleicht versuche ich es mal nur mit dem h2o-winkel und lasse den unteren teil weg. was hast du nur immer gegen den klapp-syncros



Die Klappis mag ich optisch nicht, sonst habe ich da kein technisches Problem mit ;-)

Als FlaHa würde ich einen klassischen nehmen, also einen gebogenen in schwarz. Sowas hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190179312034
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160275573533

Oder gleich den König, wenn das Geld in Säcken rumliegt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320082306464


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2008)

Dafür bekommt man in USA schon fast den Doppelpack....


----------



## mini.tom (14. September 2008)

hi volker 
sehr schön ist es geworden - super aufbau 
bekommst du die decals von der fox eigentlich ab - das wäre noch besser 
zu dem rest wurde ja schon alles geschrieben wenn ringle dann bitte h2o - und der vorbau geht garnicht - aber das machst du schon 
lass ihn doch ohne decals - gefällt mir sehr gut 
viel spaß bei der ersten ausfahrt und allseits gute fahrt 
grüsse aus erlangen


----------



## korat (15. September 2008)

ich muß ja langsam mal zusehen, nicht immer nur deine bikes zu loben... ich mach das halt nur, wenn mir etwas wirklich gefällt. und dies hier...
das lightning hab ich dem xizang schon immer vorgezogen, und ich hätte es wohl ganz ähnlich aufgebaut, die 95x paßt wie faust aufs auge und ist einfach meine lieblingsgruppe.

wärs meins, würde ich tatsächlich darüber nachdenken, die decals wegzulassen. sapienti sat (dem wissenden genügts).


----------



## tomasius (15. September 2008)

@versus:

Erst meinen Thread entern und ihn dann sogar noch weiternutzen.   

Respekt!  Schnell und sehr schön aufgebaut! 

Ich hatte ja auch kurz die 952er Gruppe montiert, aber sie passt meiner Meinung nach farblich nicht so ganz. Die Fox hormoniert wirklich gut, evtl. würde ich hier auch die Sticker abmachen.
Wie cleiende schon sagt: Understatement pur. Decals am Rahmen würde ich ggf. auch weglassen. Eine Option wären noch schlichte schwarze Sticker.    

Mich würde noch das Maß der Sattelstütze interessieren, 27,2 oder 27,4?

Wen es interessiert: An MEINEM Lightning ist schon der Avid Vorbau montiert! Nächste Woche ist dann die Aheadkappe an der Reihe. - Ich bin halt etwas langsamer... 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: An MEINEM Lightning ist schon der Avid Vorbau montiert! Nächste Woche ist dann die Aheadkappe an der Reihe. - Ich bin halt etwas langsamer...
> 
> Tom


 

soll ich, soll ich nicht, soll ich....... zu dieser kombination jetzt was sagen. das brennt vielleicht auf der zunge.... nee, war ja unlängst schon soooooo gemein....


----------



## tomasius (15. September 2008)

> soll ich, soll ich nicht, soll ich....... zu dieser kombination jetzt was sagen.


Na los, ich vertrage das schon!  Der Avid sieht wirklich gut aus, glaube mir! 

Das Thema Schaltwerk beschäftigt mich noch immer, schließlich sind zwei weitere Kandidaten aufgetaucht... 







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160282548677&indexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


Tom


----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Na los, ich vertrage das schon!  Der Avid sieht wirklich gut aus, glaube mir!
> 
> Das Thema Schaltwerk beschäftigt mich noch immer, schließlich sind zwei weitere Kandidaten aufgetaucht...
> 
> ...


 
kann ich mir bestimmt irgendwann in ferner zukunft selber ein bild davon machen.... dumdidum.... ich sag jetzt nix mehr...

und zum anderen, spar dir das geld, du wolltest doch mal ein fahrrad und kein vitrinenrad oder...!?

edith: lächerlich der preis....


----------



## mini.tom (15. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Na los, ich vertrage das schon!  Der Avid sieht wirklich gut aus, glaube mir!
> 
> Das Thema Schaltwerk beschäftigt mich noch immer, schließlich sind zwei weitere Kandidaten aufgetaucht...
> 
> ...




tom das willste du sowie so nicht ausgeben und das deine aufbauten immer etwas länger brauchen, kennen wir doch schon 
das dir bekannte ist fast fertig 
mfg
tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. September 2008)

Hi versus,

ein Aufbau genau nach meinem Geschmack!!!!! Da kann ich nur ein fettes Lob aussprechen!!!!!!!

Titan ohne Decals findet auch immer wieder neutrale Bewunderer!!! Ich war mit dem GT Edge ti beim Bikefliegen, da wurde ich mehrmals auf das Rad angesprochen....also Decals müssen nicht unbedingt sein...ich find es auch ohne richtig schmackich lecker....

jetzt geht der Trend wohl zu Viert-Titan.....Du bist schuld

VG
Peter



versus schrieb:


> da es heute den ganzen tag geregnet hat, habe ich mich tief in der werkstatt vergraben und herausgekommen ist das hier. ein für meine sonstige farbwahl fast trister, aber absolut funktionaler aufbau, den ich jetzt schon liebe :
> 
> gt lightning 18"
> fox float 80 (passt super zum matten ti-rahmen)
> ...


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> @versus:
> 
> Erst meinen Thread entern und ihn dann sogar noch weiternutzen.
> 
> Respekt!  Schnell und sehr schön aufgebaut!



schuldigung und danke  


tomasius schrieb:


> Mich würde noch das Maß der Sattelstütze interessieren, 27,2 oder 27,4?



meine 27.2er syncros rutscht auch durch  
also erst mal wieder mit 0.1mm silberblech arbeiten und dann nach einer 27.4er schauen, bzw. mal sehen, ob es für meine 26.8er syncros schon adapterhülsen gibt.



tomasius schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: An MEINEM Lightning ist schon der Avid Vorbau montiert! Nächste Woche ist dann die Aheadkappe an der Reihe. - Ich bin halt etwas langsamer...



na alla, das wird doch 



peru73 schrieb:


> Hi versus,
> 
> ein Aufbau genau nach meinem Geschmack!!!!! Da kann ich nur ein fettes Lob aussprechen!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



danke! oh je, ich dachte feri und tom hätten damit angefangen


----------



## versus (17. September 2008)

so heute war es endlich so weit. es war zwar arschkalt und nach 45 min schon zappenduster, aber das lightning geht bergauf ab wie schmidts katze!
es ist nur etwas schwerer als das xizang, dafür deutlich steifer. 
bergab hat man dank der fox richtig spass und in sachen lenkpräzision/steuerkopfsteifigkeit scheint es nicht weit hinter dem zaskar zu liegen.

kurz: ICH BIN BEGEISTERT ! ! !


----------



## mini.tom (18. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> so heute war es endlich so weit. es war zwar arschkalt und nach 45 min schon zappenduster, aber das lightning geht bergauf ab wie schmidts katze!
> es ist nur etwas schwerer als das xizang, dafür deutlich steifer.
> bergab hat man dank der fox richtig spass und in sachen lenkpräzision/steuerkopfsteifigkeit scheint es nicht weit hinter dem zaskar zu liegen.
> 
> kurz: ICH BIN BEGEISTERT ! ! !



hi volker 
so sollte es sein - gut gemacht - viel spass damit ujnd viele sturzfreie km 
mfg
tom


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2008)

Gedankenblitz! 
Wenn denn dann doch Decals ransollen/können wie wärs denn damit?



Es ist noch nicht perfekt, aber mir gefällts.
gruß


----------



## zaskar-le (18. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> kurz: ICH BIN BEGEISTERT ! ! !



Aargh. Ich hab's befürchtet 
Werde mich wohl auch mal in die Schlange der Lightning-Suchenden einreichen müssen. Oh gott, wo soll das noch hinführen...



versus schrieb:


> ...es ist nur etwas schwerer als das xizang, *dafür deutlich steifer*.



Echt? Das hätte ich jetzt gar nicht erwartet... Oder meinst Du, es könnte an den geometrischen Gegebenheiten liegen (bei Dir: Lightning 18"/Xizang 19")? Das Material ist doch exakt das gleiche wie beim Xizang, oder? Lediglich das Finish ist anders, und der Ort der Herstellung. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Will auch sowas 

Schön, dass es sich so toll fährt, Volker!
lg, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. September 2008)

danke allerseits!

@christian: der kleinere rahmen könnte schon auch damit zu tun haben und die fox trägt zum sichereren gefühl wohl auch eine menge bei. ausserdem ist die geo "eindeutiger" für federgabeln ausgelegt, als das 94er xizang.

für die feuchte jahreszeit kommen noch ein paar mountain kings, oder nobby nics drauf und ein akku-tauglicher flaschenhalter, da feierabendtouren sonst extrem kurz ausfallen.


----------



## -lupo- (18. September 2008)

Es wundert mich jetzt auch ein wenig dass der Unterschied so gross ausfällt; aber wie du sagst, Grösse, Geometrie und Gabel sind anders und das sind schon viele Einflussgrössen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir der Aufbau sehr gut, und ich würde auch keine Sticker drauftun, mir gefällt dieses understatement. Those who know, know.


----------



## versus (18. September 2008)

der unterschied ist nicht soooo gross, aber doch spürbar.


----------



## dr.juggles (19. September 2008)

decals are a must! lightning kleber in dem blau der fox kleber


----------



## versus (19. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> lightning kleber in dem blau der fox kleber



das könnte ich mir schon auch vorstellen. mal abwarten was tom so bastelt


----------



## versus (20. September 2008)

so viel zum thema rahmendekor


----------



## chrrup150 (21. September 2008)

das Rahmendkor steht dem lightning am besten


----------



## tomasius (22. September 2008)

@versus:



Wie zu erwarten war, ist mein Lightning noch in der warmen Stube. Allerdings hat sich bei mir auch etwas getan:












Decals in Match- Optik wären natürlich auch eine Option! 

Tom


----------



## versus (22. September 2008)

das könnte mit der fox ganz gut harmonieren !

weiter gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (23. September 2008)

Wir kennen ja alle den Originalitaets-Anspruch von tomasius, aber bei den Lightning-Decals koennte mann doch eine Variante waehlen, die als Fadecolor die Titanfarbe aufnimmt. Ich habe mit so was schon mal ein bisschen experimentiert. War eigentlich ganz cool. Jedoch habe ich das Ganze, wegen beschraenkter Print-Moeglichkeiten, wieder fallen lassen.

Ich wuerde so einen Titanfade-Satz bestimmt nehmen

oliversen


----------



## tomasius (23. September 2008)

@versus:



> das könnte mit der fox ganz gut harmonieren !
> 
> weiter gehts



Hier nun blaue Decals in fading color. Jetzt bin ich zufrieden, wenn auch nicht zu 100%.  Ob sie zu deiner Fox passen? - Keine Ahnung.



























@oliversen:



> Wir kennen ja alle den Originalitaets-Anspruch von tomasius, aber bei den Lightning-Decals koennte mann doch eine Variante waehlen, die als Fadecolor die Titanfarbe aufnimmt.



Ich hatte auch verschieden Farbvarianten im Kopf, bin dennoch bei den blauen Decals geblieben. 






@hoeckle:






Ich war erstaunt, dass es von dir mal keinen Einwand gab! 
Natürlich wird es die long cage Version. 

Und nun kümmere ich mich endlich um den Aufbau! - Sch... Decals!  

Tom


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2008)

das sieht ziemlich cool aus und könnte durchaus zum fox-bäpper passen!


----------



## mountymaus (3. Oktober 2008)

Schön, mit den blauen Decals hast du eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen.


----------



## GTLightning (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi GT Freunde,

Glückwunsch zum Lightning.

Ich bin nur durch Zufall und Unwissenheit zum meinem Lightning 
gekommen, ursprünglich dachte ich es wäre ein Xizang, wurde
dann aber ziemlich schnell im Forum aufgeklärt.:

Zuerst war die Entäuschung doch gross doch legte sich dann
je mehr ich es betrachtete, schliesslich war mir dann nach der
ersten Ausfahrt sofort klar, Lightning = tolle Bergziege.

Und so kam es das das Taiwan-Bike jetzt wieder im seinem 
Heimatland mit mir die zahlreichen Berge hinauf klettert und
natürlich wieder runter rast.

Nachfolgend noch ein Paar aktuelle Fotos, nicht das schönste
aber macht einfach Spass damit zu fahren.

Grüsse aus Taiwan


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Als FlaHa würde ich einen klassischen nehmen, also einen gebogenen...Oder gleich den König, wenn das Geld in Säcken rumliegt:



melde vollzug 

allerdings war gerade kein geldsack bei der hand und so gab es "nur" die stahlversion :









wirklich hübsch das teil und so sieht es am rad aus:









dabei sieht man auch die nächste neuanschaffung, einen ex-nos gorilla booster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (30. Oktober 2008)

King, sehr huepsch.
Ich habe das Thema ganz aehnlich geloest.





Elite Ciussi Inox tubular stainless steel. 
Passt wunderbar zum gebuersteten DIDAN 

oliversen


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> King, sehr huepsch.
> Ich habe das Thema ganz aehnlich geloest.
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt 

da passen sogar die kupfernen elite-logos zu den bremsen (welche noch gegen avid sd7 ti in copper getauscht werden könnten )


----------



## oliversen (30. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> da passen sogar die kupfernen elite-logos zu den bremsen (welche noch gegen avid sd7 ti in copper getauscht werden könnten )



Volker mein Freund.... ist schon passiert.

Wir haben den gleichen Geschmack


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Volker mein Freund.... ist schon passiert.
> 
> Wir haben den gleichen Geschmack



offenbar


----------



## tofu1000 (30. Oktober 2008)

Männers, das sind zwei wirklich bildhübsche Räder! Und jedes Rad seinen eigenen Charme:
Volkers ist einfach understatement pur, Olis hat wenige farbige Akzente, besonders die kupferfarbenen Teile sehen seeehr schick aus! 
@ Oli: Wie fährt sich der Sattel?


----------



## oldman (30. Oktober 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Männers, das sind zwei wirklich bildhübsche Räder! Und jedes Rad seinen eigenen Charme:
> Volkers ist einfach understatement pur, Olis hat wenige farbige Akzente, besonders die kupferfarbenen Teile sehen seeehr schick aus!
> @ Oli: Wie fährt sich der Sattel?



ja, wie macht sich der Tioga im Vergleich zum Flite?


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2008)

danke fürs feedback! 
ein paar kleinigkeiten werden vielleicht noch geändert, aber grundsätzlich wird es erst mal so bleiben.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ja, wie macht sich der Tioga im Vergleich zum Flite?



Gute Frage!


----------



## oliversen (31. Oktober 2008)

Maenner.... der Tioga Spyder tut vor allem eins:
SEXY SEIN!

Das ist dann aber schon fast alles. Fuer laengere Strecken wechsle ich dann und wann auf Flite oder SLR TransAm.

Der Spyder neigt in der Mitte ein bisschen zum durchhaengen. Koennte natuerlich auch daran liegen, dass ich fuer den Sattel wahrscheinlich 20kg zu schwer bin. Mit gutem Lycra wird es etwas bequemer. Dennoch, mehr als 120min drauf sitzen tue ich nur wenn es unbedingt sein muss.

Die 2008ter Modelle sollen etwas steifer sein. Kann ich jedoch nichts dazu sagen.

oliversen


----------



## Kint (31. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> der unterschied ist nicht soooo gross, aber doch spürbar.



kann gut am verwendeten rohrsatz liegen - muss nicht einzig der größe geschuldet sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> kann gut am verwendeten rohrsatz liegen - muss nicht einzig der größe geschuldet sein...



evtl. macht die geometrie auch viel aus. und eben die fox...

hier was für alle lightning-fahrer mit sattelstützendurchmesserproblem - für mich die falsche farbe:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150307116252&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass ein paar interessante Informationen ueber den Rahmenbau mit Titanlegierungen:



> Bicycle frames made of Titanium are actually made of a titanium alloy. The two most common titanium alloys used in the cycling industry are 6/4 and 3/2.5. The numerator in each fraction refers to the percentage of aluminum and the denominator refers to the percentage of vanadium in the alloy. These two different alloys are both high strength titanium and are both fairly common in the industry. 3/2.5 titanium alloy is by far the most commonly used for tubing in titanium frames while the 6/4 alloy is actually the stronger of the two.
> 
> Many people assume that since 6/4 titanium alloy is stronger, all Titanium frames should use it, but it is not that simple. Because 6/4 is stronger than 3/2.5, the mills who draw titanium tubing have a very difficult time working the 6/4 alloy. In addition, strength of these alloys is not the issue that many people think it is. Quite simply, the high quality 3/2.5 bicycle frames on the market simply do not break. Therefore, making a frame from 6/4 alloy simply doesn't make sense (it just costs more money). Please note that there are 6/4 frames on the market but most of them have seamed 6/4 tubing. The fact that their 6/4 tubing is seamed is very significant. There are three problems with seamed 6-4 titanium. First, in order to make 6-4 plate into tubing it needs to be annealed, lowering the strength by about 20%. Second, the grain structure of the plate, when rolled into the tube shape is altered and no longer appropriate for optimal alloy strength. Indeed, it lowers the tube's strength considerably. Third, the weld area that runs down the length of the tube has a completely different grain structure from the rest of the tube has surface irregularities that lower the fatigue strength of the tube. While these tubes can have well finished external welds, the inside surface of the welds are not finished and the grain structure and surface irregularities present inside the tubes create stress risers that can lead to premature failure.
> 
> ...


(Quelle: http://www.spectrum-cycles.com/624.htm)

Sind die Xizang´s und Lightning´s eigentlich "gebuttet" (konifiziert)?


----------



## Tiensy (20. Januar 2009)

Wie bereits angekündigt gibt's hier nun den Anlass in der Xtended Version:

So ist der Rahmen hier angekommen. Mit Salsa Sattelklemme und Kohlefaser Sattelrohr von Madison UK und den original Decals. Allerdings gefällt mir das irgendwie nicht und passt auch nicht zu den Teilen die ich hier verbauen will:





Ich hätte an dem Rahmen gerne etwas "kantiges und modernes". Davon abgesehen auch schlicht soll es sein. Daher kommen auf alle Fälle noch die Decals ab und ich lass den Rahmen höchstwahrscheinlich nackt. Der Rahmen braucht keine Decals.

Bevor ich mich aber überwunden habe die zu entfernen, gibt's die hier erst nochmal zur Verewigung:

























Das Bild gefällt mir. Simpel, edel, überragend verarbeitet - *3AL 2.5V*









Erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier: 







bald geht's weiter.


----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2009)

Überleg Dir das noch mal wegen der Decals. Du bekommst Sie nicht wieder. Ab ist ab und kommt nicht wieder

Ich persönlich finde, dass einem Rahmen ohne Decals etwas fehlt.


----------



## Stemmel (20. Januar 2009)

... und ich persönlich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er ohne Decals ziemlich edel aussehen wird. So schön einfach und schnörkellos... 

Wobei es schon ärgerlich ist, wenn die Decals weg sind und man sie nicht wieder bekommen sollte


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2009)

Lass um Gottes Willen die Decals dran.
Und solltest Du doch dem Wahn verfallen fotografiere die Decals bitte ausgiebigst damit diejenigen, die den anderen Weg gehen wollen, Vorlagen für Repros haben.


----------



## Tiensy (20. Januar 2009)

Ich werde die Decals mal mit einer ordentlichen Kamera ablichten und archivieren. Selbst wenn man die original Decals nicht mehr bekommt. Hier im Forum gibt es ja so einen Spezialisten der ausreichend und qualitativ hochwertige Decals anfertigen kann 

Die derzeitigen Decals haben "leider" diese blaue Umrandung an den Schriftzügen. In meiner Komponentenliste ist allerdings nichts weiter blau. Das 98er Lightning hatte fast denselben Schriftzug allerdings mit roter Umrandung... Das wäre perfekt gewesen.

Mit dem Aufbau wird es ohnehin noch ein wenig dauern. Heute gehe ich mal eine Waage besorgen, dann gibt es das ganze in Zukunft auch gleich mit Gewichtsangaben.

Dieses Lightning soll schlicht, leicht, schnell und fahrbar werden!


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2009)

kleine gedankenstütze 





bald bekomme ich noch den zur stütze passenden vorbau (tune) und und den ersatz für die angerissenen crossmax und dann fehlt für die fertigstellung nur noch die xtr-kassette


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Januar 2009)

tiensy! hast du geraucht? lass um himmels willen die decals drauf!
im endeffekt isses deiner - ich würd sie dran lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (20. Januar 2009)

Dieses Jahr ist erstmal Rauchpause angesagt... 1 Moment, komm gleich wieder 

Ich bin ja selbst ein Freund davon die Rahmen in ihrem eigentlichen originalen Zustand zu belassen. Allerdings passen die originalen Decals des 97er Lightnings absolut nicht zu meinen restlichen Teilen die ich gerne verbauen will. Da wäre eine rote Umrandung der Decals auf alle Fälle farblich sinnvoller und schöner.

Aber ok, bevor nicht alle Teile eingetroffen sind, lass ich die Decals erstmal drauf 

Hier schonmal meine Bremshebel:





Ich find die schön  Genauso wie dein Rad Volker. Wirklich schön aufgebaut. Jetzt weißt du ja warum ein Familienmitglied auswandern will. 


***********************************RAHMENMASSE***********************************


*Hier sind übrigens mal die Rahmenmasse des 16" Rahmens:*
(In Klammern zum Vergleich die Masse eines 14.5er Zaskars)

*Oberrohr (Mitte - Mitte): 	      545mm (525mm)
Unterrohr (Mitte - Mitte):	      625mm (625mm)
Sitzrohr (Mitte - Mitte):	      400mm (375mm)
Kettenstreben (Mitte - Mitte):    430mm (425mm)*


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Januar 2009)

der rahmen sieht in 16" so pervers geil aus mit dem abfallenden oberrohr...viel schöner als ein 18" mit geradem.


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Januar 2009)

18" fällt auch noch leicht ab 
Aber Du hast schon recht: kleine GT's sind purer Sex!

Der Rahmen mit einer 950er-Gruppe - ein Traum! Man, ich bin echt gespannt! Mit den Decals: Volker hat ja vorgemacht, dass es auch ohne sehr gut geht, und das gefällt mir bei dem Rahmen eigentlich auch sehr gut, passt irgendwie. Trotzdem möchte ich nicht in Deiner Haut stecken und die nagelneuen Decals runterkratzen müssen


----------



## tomasius (20. Januar 2009)

Decals hin oder her, dir muss es gefallen. Repros sind ja verfügbar, allerdings habe ich den Farbverlauf (im Original durch Rasterung) nicht exakt hinbekommen. 

Bei der grauen XTR Gruppe schwanke ich noch. Habe sie ja auch noch hier unverbaut in Umzugskiste 136 oder 137 liegen. 

Derzeit beschäftige ich mich allerdings (noch) mit anderen Dingen...






Danach widme ich mich dann meinem Lightning. 

@Tien Sy: 

Werde das mit den V-Brakes morgen abklären.

Tom


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


>



 *laminatalarm ? ? ?*


----------



## tomasius (20. Januar 2009)

Quatsch! Das ist Echtholz: Palisander massiv!!! 






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Januar 2009)

na dann weitersägen und immer schön auf den daumen acht geben


----------



## mountymaus (20. Januar 2009)

Nimm die Säge bitte in die richtige Hand


----------



## tomasius (20. Januar 2009)

Keine Angst, die beiden linken Daumen haben sämtliche Pfuscharbeiten überstanden. 
Mittlerweile kann die Zeit schon anderweitig genutzt werden...






Obwohl Baustelle Nr.2 schon wartet: Corratec Bow für meine Sonntagsbrötchen, ich lasse natürlich holen. 






Der nächste Bäcker ist knapp 4km entfernt.  

@mountymaus: 

Ich bin doch Linkshänder. In der Schule hat mich unter Zwang umerzogen. Mit der rechten Hand säge ich außerdem noch ungenauer.. 

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Derzeit beschäftige ich mich allerdings (noch) mit anderen Dingen...



sieht nach nem gemütlichen Ausblick aus. (und ner Menge Arbeit...) 



versus schrieb:


> na dann weitersägen und immer schön auf den daumen acht geben



Sonst nur noch so:






mountymaus schrieb:


> Nimm die Säge bitte in die richtige Hand



Die ist doch in der richtigen Hand?!?  Ist ne Linkshänder-Stichsäge.


----------



## mountymaus (20. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> @mountymaus:
> 
> Ich bin doch Linkshänder. In der Schule hat mich unter Zwang umerzogen. Mit der rechten Hand säge ich außerdem noch ungenauer..
> 
> Tom



Ich bin auch Linkshänder und bekomme das auch immer zu hören.


----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2009)

Stimmt doch auch. Es heißt nicht umsonst "zwei linke Daumen"


----------



## hoeckle (20. Januar 2009)

hey tom, schön auch hier mal wieder was von di zu hören. hast du ja schön hinbekommen! und da du die säge gerade in der hand hast, der garten sieht danach aus als ob er durchaus noch ein paar northshores vertragen könnte.

liebe grüße aus der scheiz von der brücke des angeschlagenen borg mutterschiff...

@tiensy

lass bitte um himmelswillen die decals drauf! klar es ist deiner, nur soviel, leni fried wartet noch immer auf einen meiner rahmen, da ich mich nicht dazu überreden kann einen der meinen der decals zu berauben. und zudem passt rot (ja volker! , dafür wirst du das zassi  mögen) in meinen augen auch nicht zum blaugrau der 950 in kombination  mit dem mattgrau des lightning. dann lieber nochmal den aufbauentwurf modifizieren. beim Mountain goat bin ich mittlerweile bei version 3.5 und ein ende ist nicht wirklich in sicht, aber ich weis, das es sich lohnen wird...! aus eigener erfahrung weis ich auch das im ersten überschwang enscheidungen gemacht werden,  die mann später bereut, deshalb lieber noch ein zusätliches bier und/oder anderes und noch eine mütze voll schlaf bevor die klinge gezückt wird.


viel spaß beim aufbau und ich bin gespannt...


just 2 cent


----------



## Syborg (20. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> kleine gedankenstütze
> 
> 
> ........bald bekomme ich noch den zur stütze passenden vorbau (tune) und und den ersatz für die angerissenen crossmax und dann fehlt für die fertigstellung nur noch die xtr-kassette



ich hab mir mal die Schweissnähte an Deinem Lightning angeschaut und kann nur sagen  einfach der HAMMER !!! Jetzt versteh ich euch Titan-Fetischisten so langsam  

*Trotzdem ich steh mehr auf Alu !!! *

Gruss Syborg


----------



## Tiensy (20. Oktober 2009)

Langsam tut sich hier endlich wieder was... Nachdem nun langsam der Winter naht und somit auch das Salz, habe ich mich entschlossen ein Winterrad aufzubauen. Das Lightning als Basis... Passt.

Rahmen:
******





Sitzplatz und Lenker:
****************





Gabel:
*****





Laufräder:
*******




Weiteres in Kürze.


----------



## Tiensy (25. Oktober 2009)

Heute war es soweit. Bauphase für den Winter ist abgeschlossen. Jetzt hab ich Zeit mich mit dem Lightning vertraut zu machen:










































Fährt sich bisher gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (25. Oktober 2009)

*Was für ein geiles Rad!*

Gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut, wenn Du des Rades mal überdrüssig wirst, melde Dich bitte mal bei mir!

Und eigentlich viiiiieeeeelllll zu schade als Winterrad!


*Schmacht*!


----------



## Tiensy (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi Manni,

kannst unbesorgt sein. Wenn Alu irgendwie zu vermeiden war, hab ich das getan und gegen Titan-Schräubchen getauscht (total unnötig, aber es ist schön). Blau beschichtet 

Slicks im städtischen Winter sind evtl. doch nicht die richtige Wahl. Aber keinen Plan welche einigermaßen leichten und griffigen Reifen ich nehmen soll?

Ganz spontan hätte ich an Racing Ralph gedacht.

Hat jmd. einen Tip? Reifenbreite 2.1 reicht an dem Rad.

Der vordere Spacer unter dem Vorbau ist mir noch ein Dorn im Auge. Ansonsten bekommt die SID bei Gelegenheit noch die WC Blackbox Krone samt Innenleben. Das wäre mein I-Tüpfelchen bei dem Aufbau. Ungefähr so:


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Oktober 2009)

sehr sehr schönes rad! 



Tiensy schrieb:


> Hat jmd. einen Tip? Reifenbreite 2.1 reicht an dem Rad.



ritchey zmax classic comp. gibts für nen appel und nen ei, gewicht geht in ordnung, zwar sehr schmal für die jeweils angegebene breite, aber hat sicher mehr grip, als ein racing ralph.


p.s. was is denn in der blackbox krone dolles drin?


----------



## Tiensy (25. Oktober 2009)

Ok, Ritchey Z-Max bin ich damals immer gefahren. Das war ein guter Tip. Danke.

Kommt drauf an von welcher SID WC die Blackbox Krone kommt. Letztlich ist es die SID WC mit 98er SID Casting. Das Innenleben der SID WC wird komplett übernommen. Mal schauen ob ich auch eine bekomme mit 63mm Federweg. 80mm gingen allerdings auch.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Oktober 2009)

na ich mein, ob in der krone irgendwelcher elektronischer firlefanz is.
oder is das nix weiter als ne hohle carbonkrone?


----------



## Tiensy (25. Oktober 2009)

Nee, nix Elektronik. In dem Fall macht es die Optik. Die SID funktioniert perfekt. Sehr geiles Fahrverhalten.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Oktober 2009)

aha. also quatsch.
ich steh eher auf ohne federung


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey Tien Sy, einfach genial das Lightning! Das Lightning in 16" ist das nächste Bike was ich nach dem Zaskar haben will. Aber das dauert noch wohl...


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2009)

hallo tien sy 

schön ist es geworden  willkommen im club 

z-max halte ich für keine gute wahl. ich bin die teile jahrelang gefahren und fand sie im winter, bzw. bei matsch immer völlig untauglich, weil sie sich wegen des stark verzahnten profils sehr schnell zusetzen und kaum mehr selbst reinigen. 
den rr, bzw. im winter viel besser den n.n. würde ich da immer vorziehen. mit dem mountin king bin ich auch recht zufrieden, wobei die mischung bei nässe schnell an grip verliert.

bei der gabel musste ich sofort an die hier denken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (26. Oktober 2009)

Da hat der gute versus recht. Die Gabel ist so ziemlich die einzige die hier passt. Vielleicht noch eine schwarze Durin, aber wenn es blau sein soll dann nicht dieses klassische SID blau. 

Ansonsten sehr feines Rad und wirklich gut aufgebaut.
Bezueglich der Wintereifen bin ich jedoch der Falsche. Vielleicht etwas mit weicher Mischung. Sprich etwas was sich im Sommer schnell abfaehrt. Conti MK faellt mir da ein oder den Kenda Nevegal. Lass uns wissen wie es mit dem Lightning weitergeht.

oliversen


----------



## hoeckle (26. Oktober 2009)

maxxis minion/high roller in 60a. auf keinen fall die weicheren 40/42a, denn wenn die mal zu viel minusgrade bekommen bleiben sie hart. für extremeren matsch die swampthing, die rollen noch so einigermassen im gegensatz zu den wetscream


----------



## Janikulus (26. Oktober 2009)

schließe mich an: magnifique!

bei den Reifen eventuell Furious Fred? rollen super, aber keine Ahnung wie die im Winter sind. Die verbauten finde ich ein wenig zu schmal / dünn.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Oktober 2009)

Für Matsche: Maxxis Medusa in 1.8. Ich hatte noch keinen besseren reifen für den Norddeutschen Winter (Matsch statt Schnee)


----------



## Tiensy (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle und erstmal besten Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> aha. also quatsch.
> ich steh eher auf ohne federung



Kommt drauf an was und wie "man" fährt. Dann kann sowas schon Sinn machen. Ohne Federung kenn ich vom Avalanche. Zum Bewegen im Wald aber denklich ungeeignet.




Beaufighter schrieb:


> Hey Tien Sy, einfach genial das Lightning! Das Lightning in 16" ist das nächste Bike was ich nach dem Zaskar haben will. Aber das dauert noch wohl...



Mit Zeit kommt auch Lightning  Hat bei mir auch ewig gedauert. Bin froh dass ich es nun geschafft habe. Mein erster Titan Rahmen... 




versus schrieb:


> hallo tien sy
> 
> schön ist es geworden  willkommen im club
> 
> ...



Hi Volker, evtl. waren meine Anforderungen in der Pfalz damals nicht so hoch wie jetzt. Bei den Reifen werde ich mich mal weiter informieren und dann bei Wintereinbruch spätestens montieren.




oliversen schrieb:


> Da hat der gute versus recht. Die Gabel ist so ziemlich die einzige die hier passt. Vielleicht noch eine schwarze Durin, aber wenn es blau sein soll dann nicht dieses klassische SID blau.
> 
> Lass uns wissen wie es mit dem Lightning weitergeht.
> 
> oliversen



Hi oliversen,

mit der Gabelfrage hab ich mich recht lange beschäftigt  Das war wirklich nicht so einfach... Optisch gefällt mir bspw. das Lightning von Volker auch fast perfekt. Die Fox passt nicht 100%ig beim Farbton, aber man erkennt ja was es darstellen soll. Komplett in grau halt...

Bei mir ist es die UR-SID von 98 geworden weil:
- Passt zum Baujahr des Rahmens und der XTR-Komponenten
- Ist von Werk aus bereits sehr leicht

Anfangs hab ich mich etwas an der silbernen Krone gestört. Aber mit dem Ausschnitt des Schaftes im Syntace Vorbau, sieht es doch ganz gut aus.

Mit Sicherheit werd ich in dem Rad noch verschiedene Gabeln ausprobieren. Nachteile der verbauten SID sind mir bereits bekannt. Wartung bei der Gabel ist Pflicht. Regelmässiges Säubern, Fetten etc. Die Buchsen schlagen bei falscher Handhabung sehr schnell aus. Der Lack ist nicht der robusteste. Wenn die Gabel aber funktioniert, dann richtig schön. Würde mal sagen es ist meine sensibelste Gabel bei voller Ausnutzung des Federwegs. Besser als meine Fox oder die Dorado. Den Race Charakter merkt man der Gabel an. Noch ein Grund mehr, warum das so gut in's Lightning passt.

Ich könnt euch noch Stunden vollschwärmen von dem Rad... Aber ich geh mal lieber eine Runde fahren.

Gute Fahrt euch allen!


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. Oktober 2009)

Reifentechnisch bin ich leider etwas Schwalbe-verseucht.. 
R Ralph ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.. 
Wenns nen bissel mehr Profil sein muss dann nimm Rocket Ron.. Der ist leicht,griffig und läuft gut. 
Furios Fred kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man gerne Schläuche flickt.. ;D
Das ist mehr ne Schlauch-Abdeckung.. Aber rollt geil!! 

Wenn das Gewicht keine Rolle spielt Nobby Nic.. die gabs auch mal in 1,8er Breite..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Oktober 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was und wie "man" fährt. Dann kann sowas schon Sinn machen. Ohne Federung kenn ich vom Avalanche. Zum Bewegen im Wald aber denklich ungeeignet.



also so lange der wald keine 30cm hohen wurzeln, drops größer als einen halben meter und ausgedehnte grobe felspassagen hat, fahr ich dir da gerne mit nem starren fahrrad durch.
es hängt so gut wie alles vom fahrstil ab. wenn man federung gewöhnt is, nur manchmal starr fährt und man sich darauf verlässt, dass das fahrrad da von alleine langfährt, sprich eher passiv fährt, is bei ner starrgabel schnell schluss. 
aber wenn man aktiv fährt, d.h. das vorderrad immer schön lupft, etc. pp, kommt das hr in 99% der fälle immer ohne probleme nach und alles is in butter 
und sowieso gibts fast überall ne linie, die ohne federung fahrbar is.
klar, mit federung is man schneller, aber ohne lässt sich das terrain viel mehr genießen.


----------



## Tiensy (27. Oktober 2009)

@agressor:

Ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Irgendwann stellt sich einem ja schonmal die Frage was man mit so "vielen" RÃ¤dern eigentlich macht. Ich bin die vergangenen Monate fast ausschlieÃlich mit dem Zaskar gefahren. Fahr tÃ¤glich mit zur Arbeit und brauchte was robustes und handliches. HÃ¶rt sich an wie mein Zaskar  Da sind derzeitig auch die Nobby Nic`s drauf in 2.25. Sieht am Zaskar schon recht wuchtig aus.

Ist nicht so, dass es nur eine Frage der Optik ist. Aber wichtig ist es trotzdem. Bei den kleineren Rohrdurchmessern beim Lightning musste es bei mir ein Syntace F99 Vorbau werden. Super leicht und dennoch massiver Eindruck. Gleiches gilt dann bei den Reifen. 

Bei meinem Lightning Projekt konnte ich mich ein wenig austoben und hab mir daher ein paar kleine aber evtl. nennenswerte Teile montiert. Bin bisher immer normale AuÃenhÃ¼llen mit Teflonbeschichtung gefahren und XTR SchaltzÃ¼ge und BremszÃ¼ge. FÃ¼rÂ´n Appel und ein Ei hab ich hier vom HÃ¤ndler ein Jagwire Ripcord Set fÃ¼r die Bremsen bekommen. Die AuÃenhÃ¼llen sind Kevlarumwickelt und innen auch wieder Teflonbeschichtet. Machen einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Die Bremskabel sind schwarz und ebenfalls beschichtet. Ob es letztlich irgendwas bringt oder nicht? Keine Ahnung. Vom Eindruck halten die eine gute Weile und leichtgÃ¤ngig und kraftvoll ist die XTR auf alle FÃ¤lle. Nur so als kleiner Tip, falls mal jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte Jagwire etc. auch mal auszuprobieren. 

Die Schaumstoffgriffe sind auch meine ersten. Haben 4,95â¬ gekostet. Wiegen zusammen 35g und ich hab, sowohl mit Handschuhen als auch ohne, perfekten Griff. FÃ¼hlt sich mit dem Carbon Lenker wirklich gut an.


----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2009)

schönes rad.  bei den reifen...was suchst du nun nochmal genau? einen reifensatz für die stadt oder einer mit dem man auch in das winterliche gelände kann?

für die stadt in leicht und breit würde ich auch zum furious fred oder maxxis 330 tendieren. im gelände soll der medusa ja echt der kracher sein.

für die stadt und nicht all zu viel matsch geht ein conti speedking auch nicht schlecht. bin mit dem zb. in 2.1 den letzten winter im gelände gefahren und fand den nicht sooo schlecht. der 2.3er fuhr sich dagegen bescheiden, dämpft und rollt auf asphalt und im trockenen aber erstklassig.

und beim wcs muss ich alex zustimmen. günstig, relativ leicht, elendig lange haltbar. und daß er nicht immer perfekt funktioniert sehe ich als herausforderung meinen fahrstil und fahrkönnen zu verbessern


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Oktober 2009)

genau.. Furious Fred inner Stadt.. 
Die Dinger sind so dünn.. Und zum auf Strasse runterfahren zu teuer.. 

Hab die auf meinem 6,8Kilo Plaste-Bomber. Aber auch nur um unter 7 Kilo zu kommen..  
Wenn ich damit weitere Strecken fahre hab ich immer ne Schlauch dabei.. Zum ernsthaft fahren sind die nix.. Hatte auch schon einige Platten.. dann eher Racing Ralle.. 

Beschreibung Schwalbe:
Du willst unbedingt gewinnen? Die Rennstrecke ist trocken? Das Pannenrisiko akzeptierst Du? Deine technischen Fahrkünste sind ausgezeichnet? O. K. - Du bist bereit für Furious Fred. ....

Warnung! An alle, die immer alles wollen: Furious Fred ist der schnellste MTB Reifen, den es je gab! Aber: Er ist kein Allrounder. Der Grip ist begrenzt und das Pannenrisiko hoch.


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> genau.. Furious Fred inner Stadt..
> Die Dinger sind so dünn.. Und zum auf Strasse runterfahren zu teuer..


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



Bei dem was ich an Buchstaben vergessen habe,würde ich auch lachen.. =)


----------



## tomasius (16. April 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jawohl-aufbau-gt-lightning-zum-fahren-zweiter-versuch.799147/


----------

